# Kernel help? Please



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Can someone like me the stock kernel in Das Bamf forever


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"monky_1 said:


> Can someone like me the stock kernel in Das Bamf forever


U can just extract it from the rom or if u applied a kernel on bamf forever and want to go back to it just rwflash rom without wiping.
To extract the rom just Google it. I'm not 100% sure how to do it but heard others found his that way.

Sent from my r00ted Transformer using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

The file is so night though :[


----------

